# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  Gia đình có 3 Nhà đất tại Sài Gòn cần bán

## tigerbishogun

Gia đình có 3 Nhà đất tại Sài Gòn cần bán:
LIÊN HỆ: 01285816618 gặp Lưu

1 - Chính chủ bán nhà cực đẹp 2 mặt tiền hẻm xe tải,  Đường Số 7, P.3, Gò Vấp:
- Diện tích đất: 44,7 m, dt: 4m4x12m, Diện tích sàn 90,8m2 
- Kết cấu: 1 trệt 1 lầu, Giá: 3tỷ950 thương lượng
- Gồm: 1 pk, 3 pn, 2 wc. 
- Hướng: Đông bắc, Hẻm Xe hơi, xe tải 5 tấn ra vào đến nhà thoải mái, 
Đang Cho Hộ Gia Đình Thuê Tháng 9 triệu , nếu chưa có nhu cầu ở, sang luôn hợp đồng thuê nhà
Gần vòng xoay và công viên Gia Định. Gần Bệnh Viên. Gần chợ, trường học Cấp1, Cấp 2, Cấp 3, Đại Học, trung tâm thương mại,...... tiện về Tân Bình, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh…. Hẻm có gắng camera an ninh, yên tĩnh, an ninh Cách Đường Phạm văn Đồng khoảng 800m thuận tiện đi lại không bao giờ bị kẹt xe…
Giá Bán 3tỷ950 còn thương lượng.

2 - Bán nhà mặt tiền Quận Gò Vấp - Gần chợ Tản Đà. Hoặc thiện chí thuê nhà lâu dài.
Diện tích: 5x20. 1 trệt 2 lầu đúc. 
Mặt tiền đường 7m. Có thể buôn bán kinh doanh. Dân cư đông đúc. Gần chợ, siêu thị, trường học
Giá: 7,250 tỷ.

3 - Bán nhà mặt tiền đường Huỳnh Tấn Phát, Q.7, TP. HCM: 1 trệt 4 lầu,  ngang 4x19 giá 17 tỷ 900 triệu, tiếp người thiện chí LIÊN HỆ: 01285816618 gặp Lưu

----------

